# Encore: Film- u. Kapitelnamen in WMPlayer anzeigen



## ronnie (8. November 2011)

Hallo...
Hab eine DVD in Encore CS 5 produziert mit 7 Menüs und 13 verschiedenen Videos bzw. Schnittfenstern.
Jetzt habe ich das Problem dass der Windows Media Player 12 im Listenfenster (rechte Maustaste im Videofenster) nur Titel1, Titel2 bzw. Kapitel 1, Kapitel2 usw. anzeigt und nicht die Namen der Videos bzw. der Anfangs-Kapitelmarken.
Die Kapitemarken habe ich mit entsprechenden Namen versehen und auch die Videos bzw. Schnittfenster haben die entsprechenden Namen.
Auch der DVD Name wird nicht übernommen sondern "Unbekannte DVD" angezeigt.

Was muss ich tun um die entsprechenden Namen in die fertige DVD zu bringen?


----------



## chmee (13. November 2011)

Hast Du testweise noch nen anderen Software-DVD-Player? Dem Windows-Media-Player glaube ich eh wenig, weil er zu oft macht, was er grad will. Oder brenn eine DVD-R(W) und leg sie in einen echten DVD-Player ein, das ist im Endeffekt die einzig wahre Überprüfung - Softwareplayer bügeln jeden Fehler glatt, die in nem DVD-Player zu Hängern führen könnten.

mfg chmee


----------



## ronnie (14. November 2011)

Hab mittlerweile rausgefunden dass der WMplayer die Daten aus einer Online Datenbank holt. Bei einer selbstgebrannten DVD sind die Daten natürlich nicht in dieser Datenbank.
Bis jetzt habe ich auch keine Möglichkeit gefunden diese Daten bei Video DVD's selbst in die MS Datenbank einzutragen, für Audio CD's gibts eine Anleitung in den MS MPlayer FAQ's.
Bei Kauf Video DVD werden die Infos richtig angezeigt, ausser man hat keine Online Verbindung, dann siehts genau so aus wie bei meinem Screenshot oben im Startthread.


----------

